# "Hello!" says the new girl.



## mandax (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I'm obviously new to the boards.  My name's Amanda, and ... I like to write!  Don't know what else to say, really.  Sorry for that bland introduction.


----------



## BobW (Apr 22, 2006)

You are just saving your best work for your writing. Welcome! In terms of what else to say, it would be interesting to know what you write and if you have been or are looking to getting published.


----------



## mandax (Apr 22, 2006)

I would love to get published, but I honestly haven't been looking lately.  I write song lyrics and short stories, usually.  The prose I write is typically about religion or destiny ... because I'm interested in that sort of thing.  ^^ Is that better?


----------



## petrel} (Apr 22, 2006)

HI mandax, cool name. I've never heard that nickname for Amanda before--make it up yourself?
happy to have you at dear old WF,
petrel}


----------



## mandax (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, just for a screen name, though.  No one calls me Mandax or anything, just 'Manda.  ^^

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## pgoroncy (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Amanda!


----------



## Nickie (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello Mandax, and welcome to the forums. Have fun here!


Nickie


----------



## Arachn1d (Apr 23, 2006)

Well hello new girl


----------



## mandax (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!  : D


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Amanda.

I am new also.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Amanda.


----------



## Baron (Jul 22, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## mandax (Aug 2, 2007)

Hahaha, I don't understand why this forum was bumped ... I joined over a year ago!  But hey, thanks for the welcomes!  =D


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome back Mandax.


----------



## mandax (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, *Lost in Some Story*.  I did go on hiatus, so is that why everyone thinks I'm new?  Ha, fine with me!  =P


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 4, 2007)

hi and welcome mandax aka amada aka manda ...


----------

